# Multiinstanzen



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2005)

Hallo liebe SPS-Experten.

Ich möchte einen Multiinstanzbaustein bauen im den eigentlich nur eine Zeit (SFB4 T-ON) verarbeitet werden soll. 
Ich brauche in einem Projekt ca. 80 mal eine Verz. von 2 Sekunden und ich möchte nicht jedesmal einen InstanzDB verwenden. Nur..... wie erstelle ich so einen Baustein ?
Ich habe eine CPU313 und Step7 V5.3

Vielleicht hat ja jemand auch eine andere Idee zu Lösung meines "kleinen" Problems

In der Hoffung auf Hilfe 

Axel


----------



## Rayk (6 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
zum Thema Multiinstanz aus der Hilfe von Step7: 

"Eingeben der Multiinstanz im Variablendeklarationsfenster 
Öffnen Sie den FB, von dem aus die unterlagerten FB aufgerufen werden sollen. 
Legen Sie in der Variablendeklaration des aufrufenden FBs eine statische Variable für jeden Aufruf eines Funktionsbausteins fest, für dessen Instanz Sie keinen Instanz-Datenbaustein angeben wollen: 
Selektieren Sie in der Variablenübersicht die Hierarchieebene "STAT". 
Geben Sie in der Variablendetailsicht in der Spalte "Name” eine Bezeichnung für den FB-Aufruf ein. 
Geben Sie in Spalte "Datentyp" den aufzurufenden FB absolut oder mit seinem symbolischen Namen an. 
Eventuelle Erläuterungen können Sie in die Kommentarspalte eintragen. 
Aufrufe im Anweisungsteil 
Wenn Sie Multiinstanzen deklariert haben, können Sie FB-Aufrufe ohne Angabe eines Instanz-DB verwenden. 
Beispiel: Ist die statische Variable "Name: Motor_1 , Datentyp: FB20" definiert, lässt sich die Instanz wie folgt aufrufen: 
Call Motor_1 // Aufruf des FB 20 ohne Instanz-DB"

viel Glück, 
Rayk


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2005)

*Glück braucht man dazu auch ;-)*

Vielen Dank für den Step_7 Hilfe Auszug... ich glaube ich werde mein Problem auf andere Weise lösen.... Zu Multiinstanzen fehlt mir offensichtlich der intelektuelle Zugang  :evil: 

Vielleicht kann man das ja auch mit einfachen Worten oder noch besser mit einem Beispiel erklären... Ich werde mich mal ab Montag darum kümmern...

Schönes Wochenende an alle.

Axel


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 Januar 2005)

hallo,
nicht aufgeben, bin bei S7 hilfe auch verzweifelt, also schau mal hier nach da ist auch ein beispiel mit iec timer.
http://support.automation.siemens.c...&content=skm/search.asp?&Query=multiinstanzen


mfg
dietmar



ohne fleiß keinen schei....


----------



## Techniker (8 Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn der oben beschriebene Weg zu kompliziert ist, gibt es auch noch einen 2 ten Weg:

-Neuen FB anlegen(Häckchen bei Multiinstanzfähig muss da sein)
-Ansicht auf FUP stellen
-Den SFB4 aus der Standart-Library einfügen(keinen Instans-DB     dranschreiben)
-Rechtsklick auf den Baustein und im Kontextmeneu unten auf "Ändern in Multiinstanz-Aufruf " klicken
-In dem sich öffnenden Fenster nur noch Namen und Kommentar eingeben      
 und Step7 legt automatisch alles im stischen Bereich an


mfg


----------

